# Asbestos Ductwork?



## dynamicair20 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello all, I recently came across ducting in a home in SoCal built in 1980. I know that asbestos was banned in 1978, but wanted to be on the safe side of things. Does this ducting contain any asbestos? Thank in advance!!!


----------

